# Info on Comanche 42?



## sfbaysailing (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello!
We are looking at a Sparkman & Stephens designed 1970 Comanche 42, built by Chris Craft.
We intend to sail it on the West coast, and eventually cross the pacific.
We haven't been able to find much information on the build quality of the boat, and of Chris Craft as a builder. The design pedigree is strong, but we'd like to know more about Chris Craft as a builder.

Does anyone have any info about this boat, especially whether its build quality is up to crossing oceans?
thanks!
greg


----------



## aelkin (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey Greg;
I know little to nothing that will help answer your question, but I needed to respond nonetheless...
These boats are nothing less than STUNNING to look at. We were in the market for a larger boat a few years ago, and the Comanche was on the very short list of boats I was interested in, based purely on looks. Unfortunately, there just aren't enough berths to suit my family.

I wish you good luck, and if you do end up owning one of these vessels, please post lots of pictures!!

Andy


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Just so we all know the boat under discussion... but sorry, don't have anything else useful to add...


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

http://www.djerickson.com/ccsail/photos/com42_bro.pdf

Try this.


----------



## Dog Ship (Sep 23, 2011)

There's a fellow named Glen Wakefield sailing one of these around the world right now. He just entered the Indian Ocean a couple of days ago.
Going Solo ? Glenn Wakefield's solo non-stop circumnavigation 2013


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Glenn has the PDF of the original brochure on his site also. 
http://www.djerickson.com/ccsail/photos/com42_bro.pdf


----------



## sfbaysailing (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey Everyone
Thanks for the links. I have seen all that info already, though, and am still hoping that someone here might have more information.....
thanks!
greg


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

sfbaysailing said:


> Hey Everyone
> Thanks for the links. I have seen all that info already, though, and am still hoping that someone here might have more information.....
> thanks!
> greg


maybe you need to be more specific? They are OLD boats no mistake there. Also you can contact Glenn on his site maybe ask some direct questions.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I did some work on Glenn's boat before he left. I was impressed. But as posted with a boat that old there will be problems unless the work has been done already. Design pedigree is first class - S&S. Very similar to the Swan 43 of the same era. The owner of Chris Craft at that time was a sailor - I don't know of any other powerboat builders that did as good job on their sailboats, design or build quality.

Glenn averaged almost 120 miles per day through the Pacific from Victoria to New Zealand.


----------



## sfbaysailing (Sep 21, 2011)

Brian
Thanks so much for your reply! Thats exactly the kind of info we were looking for.
cheers
greg


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

sfbaysailing said:


> Hello!
> We are looking at a Sparkman & Stephens designed 1970 Comanche 42, built by Chris Craft.
> We intend to sail it on the West coast, and eventually cross the pacific.
> We haven't been able to find much information on the build quality of the boat, and of Chris Craft as a builder. The design pedigree is strong, but we'd like to know more about Chris Craft as a builder.
> ...


A year or two ago, Good Old Boat ("GOB") did an article on a company somewhere in the mid-west/east that specialized in refurbishing Christ Craft Sailboats. You might click over to the GOB web site and contact the editor, Karen Larsen, who can direct you to the article and, through that, the Company involved, which I am sure can answer all of your questions.

FWIW...


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

sfbaysailing said:


> Brian
> Thanks so much for your reply! Thats exactly the kind of info we were looking for.
> cheers
> greg


your welcome :laugher


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

deniseO30 said:


> your welcome :laugher


_elbows Brian in the ribs _


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Greg, a boat THAT OLD ... seriously, don't even think of crossing oceans without a well qualified structural inspection. Meaning; *stringers, keel bolts *if it has them, chain plates, deck to hull joint, and moisture content of the substrate below the water line.

There was a MASTHEAD RIG available also on that boat. per Sparkman and Stevens web site (copy protected)
http://sparkmanstephens.blogspot.com/2011/09/design-1867-chris-craft-comanche-42.html


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

deniseO30 said:


> Greg, a boat THAT OLD ... seriously, don't even think of crossing oceans without a well qualified structural inspection. Meaning; *stringers, keel bolts *if it has them, chain plates, deck to hull joint, and moisture content of the substrate below the water line.
> 
> There was a MASTHEAD RIG available also on that boat. per Sparkman and Stevens web site (copy protected)
> Sparkman & Stephens: Design 1867 - Chris Craft Comanche 42


I see MaryLou posted at the end of that link - she is Glenn's wife.

You're welcome.
I agree, any boat decades old needs a good inspection before going offshore. Hopefully you will be getting a survey. Having said that Chris Craft was a good builder and didn't skimp. Are you looking at a local Commanche or the one in Connecticut? I know Glenn looked at one on each coast before he bought the one in Maine. Even then it went through a complete (expensive) re-build, including the entire hull/deck join. He has sailed the roaring 40's before and certainly didn't want any weak points.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

If you are looking at the blue one that is berthed near the north end of the GG bridge, be aware that it has been for sale for many years now. IIRC it was stated as having a major refit/rebuild around '08 and has been on the market ever since. The price of around $40K didn't seem bad at all considering the amount of work said to have been done.

Given all that, I would have concerns that there is something about it to have concerns about.

P.S. gorgeous boats - I used to see one in Bell Haven and lusted after it.


----------



## SolMate (Apr 6, 2014)

*I sail on a Comanche 42*

Good day from St. Thomas! I sail on a gorgeous Comanche 42 every day, as first mate on a day sail charter boat. The owners have sailed her 35 times between St. Thomas and Maine. Nearly 1800 miles of open ocean twice a year. From their stories and my experience, she is a great boat! Have fun with yours!


----------

